# lte 4g common usage and gaming



## Yelphos (May 24, 2018)

On lte 4g i recognised some crashing behaviours which didn't occur on cable. This happens with wine and other sensitive programs.

set:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
autodisconnect decimal -1

change mtu on your network-card-settings down to your individual exact value

ensure your firewall-settings are correct, my firewall seemed to cause crashes with lte which didn't occur on cable

buy some better external antenna

I did only adjust values without buying some better antenna, no crashes/timeouts anymore since then.


----------



## shkhln (May 24, 2018)

Yelphos said:


> set:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
> autodisconnect decimal -1



This doesn't make any sense: Wine can't control FreeBSD network settings. Individual programs running under Wine might read that registry value but I doubt that either.


----------



## Yelphos (May 24, 2018)

Common usage and gaming, you should differ between both.

I don't know for sure if this reg-key influences steam but i've had timeout-errors on console running steam. This disables timeout.

Iam wondering if there is any kind of network-timeout for freebsd or wine in general.


----------



## Yelphos (Aug 2, 2018)

Change nameserver to e.x. opendns, stable without any issue.

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 208.67.222.222

options timeout:2
options attempts:100


----------

